# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Weird funny English

## Maciamo

I've found this on the newly redesigned ELT News site :Weird funny English from around the world 

Don't miss a single line of it. I was about to die when I read that.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  It's even much better than engrish.com, without the pictures.

----------


## johnny

Hey, this really made me laugh out loud (something that doesn't happen all that often. ;))

The best quotes are those who make sense if taken literally, but really mean something else in practice. 

There is a word for phrases like that... and english has lots of them. Does anyone know which word it is?

There really should be a dictionary with such phrases. The only way to pick them up for a non-native speaker is through movies. I still come across new such phrases (even after having seen hundreds of english movies).

----------


## thomas

Excellent!  :Cool:  




> Hotel, Japan:
> YOU ARE INVITED TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE CHAMBERMAID.

----------


## deborah gormley

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  


> Doctor's office, Rome:specalist in women and other diseases


 this is excellent stuff Maciamo, great link!  :Note:

----------


## Luxpyre

I've stumbled onto that one before. I almost cried I was laughing so much the first time. My roomates thought it was hilarious too.

----------


## Tragedy

My favorites:




> Car rental brochure, Tokyo:
> WHEN PASSENGER OF FOOT HEAVE IN SIGHT, TOOTLE THE HORN. TRUMPET HIM MELODIOUSLY AT FIRST, BUT IF HE STILL OBSTACLES YOUR PASSAGE THEN TOOTLE HIM WITH VIGOUR.





> Tokyo hotel's rules and regulations:
> GUESTS ARE REQUESTED NOT TO SMOKE OR DO OTHER DISGUSTING BEHAVIOURS IN BED.





> In a Bangkok temple:
> IT IS FORBIDDEN TO ENTER A WOMAN EVEN A FOREIGNER IF DRESSED AS A MAN.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Joyful:   :Clap:

----------


## moyashi

I've seen some of these in other places. They definitely are pretty funny.

hmmm, why is that the Japanese ones are always just completely whacked?  :Sad:

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

This is funny.

----------


## Kara_Nari

Get out of my way or I will vigorously 'TOOTLE' you!

----------


## Tsuyoiko

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Worried:  I had an accident!

----------


## XxSirenxX

:Laugh out loud: 

kinda reminds me of funnymuffin.com

----------


## Rich303

:Poh:  These are really funny. I was laughing out loud - thank you

----------

